# VW Door Lock Freezing, Key Stuck in Door Lock



## ddgkkg2003 (Dec 13, 2004)

The key is stuck in the driver's side door, any suggestions? 
We have a VW Polo (grrrrr !!







). Not only have we had a few problems with this car, regarding the locks in the past (hatchback locks and driver's side door 'freezing'), now we can not get the key out of the lock.








Apparently this seems to be an electrical problem?







Although the tempartures are below freezing here in Germany, we have used the door lock 'de-icer' liquid, and even tried the hair dryer...nothing, this key won't BUDGE!! 
I would be glad to hear from anyone who knows about this problem. Although we are calling VW, and having to rent a car today, and I am sure VW will charge their outrageous fees as usual, BUT, it does help to hear from others !! 
(the germans







arent too happy with VW over here either! we can't wait to get rid of this car!







)
Danke!


----------



## ZoSo914 (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: VW Door Lock Freezing, Key Stuck in Door Lock (ddgkkg2003)*

maybe its not frozen?







maybe stuck for some other very odd reason. not to change the topic but im curious as to the other reasons you are dissatisfied with your polo? you really cant blame the lock being frozen on VW, right?


----------



## ddgkkg2003 (Dec 13, 2004)

*Re: VW Door Lock Freezing, Key Stuck in Door Lock (ZoSo914)*

hi,
thanks for the reply, yeah, your're right...i can't blame VW, but just have to blame someone right now! hahah...anyway, a few quirks about VW here in Germany. 
First, service is not like I am used to in the USA, fast. Then, we took it to the dealership for a simple oil change, over 100. euros







...(i know, our fault there too! ) live and learn, then, my husband had a minor little fender bender, the 'scratch' took almost 2 weeks to 'fix' and to the tune of about 4,000 euros.







(insurance paid) So much for relying on the dealership for things. 

Last year, the door would unlock, but the door would not open, like it was frozen. Then later on it would 'let go'. It only happens on one door. (looks real cool to climb in from the passenger side in a car the size of a skateboard!







)
The Germans are pretty dedicated to their national automobile brands, so, audi may be our next choice...hmmm, but definately not a VW.
Tschuess!


----------



## Horus (Sep 28, 2005)

*Re: VW Door Lock Freezing, Key Stuck in Door Lock (ddgkkg2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ddgkkg2003* »_
Last year, the door would unlock, but the door would not open, like it was frozen. Then later on it would 'let go'. It only happens on one door. 


as for the door letting go. it's the latch on the door. it's most likly broken. i know b/c the same thing happened in mine. the back door would just fly open when i took a turn







it was not prety but i figured out that the latch on the door wouldn't hold in the lock position so some times not always the latch would let go and the door would fly open i hope that would fix one of ur problems.


----------

